# nut storage after smoking?



## rosencra38 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just smoked up 5 pound of peanuts today and was wondering about how to store them to keep them good?

By the way I used Wutang's recipe for sweet nuts on 3 pounds.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=87292

And Smokey's recipe for spicy nuts on the other two pounds.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=peanuts

Gotta say both are pretty good and I'm no huge fan of nuts myself.  I just bought some to try for the guys at work and Christmas gifts later in the year (will smoke much more then).


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2010)

I buy the mixed nuts at Costco and store them in the jars after smoking - just smoked 3# this weekend for a party next week - the lid on the jars keeps them fresh - I always keep empty jars so I can also smoke other kinds of nuts and strore them as well. 

If you do not have jars, my second choice would be to use a food sealer or at a minimum a plastic bag with the air squeezed out.
Good luck


----------



## chefrob (Apr 5, 2010)

i use a foodsaver for what won't fit in the "on deck" container.........


----------



## rosencra38 (Apr 5, 2010)

Were these raw nuts?  I'm just asking cause I've never seen raw nuts except for online stores.  Does it matter much when smoking raw vs already roasted?


----------

